# extinction aléatoire imac 17"



## cuibern (18 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir,
J'ai un imac 17" depuis 3 ans et ces derniers temps, il s'arrête de fonctionner de manière aléatoire, sans possibilité de redémarrage (accessoirement, et indépendamment, une ligne bleue est également apparue sur l'écran) : retour au SAV avec changement de disque dur (d'après la fiche de réparation, il était usé) et changement de la dalle ...une semaine après, rebelote : je le ramène au SAV qui ne détecte aucune panne (chez eux, l'ordi a redémarré et a fonctionné  normalement).
A nouveau aujourd'hui, même panne : j'ai débranché l'ordi, l'ai rebranché 30 mn plus tard et il re-fonctionne !
Bref tout ceci m'amène plusieurs interrogations/interrogations  : quelle est la cause réelle de cette panne ? Qu'en est-il de la fiabilité des mac d'une manière générale (3 ans d'utilisation non professionnelle et déjà un écran, un disque dur à changer et des pannes aléatoires !!) ...est-il "naïf" de croire qu'en achetant un ordi 30 % plus cher qu'un PC du même type, on puisse compter sur un appareil qui fonctionne plus que 3 ans sans un passage au SAV ??
Un utilisateur habituel des mac qui commence à douter de la fiabilité de ce système (mais peut-être suis-je tomber sur un mauvais lot ??) 
Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Invité (18 Octobre 2010)

Un 17" de 3 ans ?
C'est quel modèle exactement ?


----------



## alaincha (18 Octobre 2010)

cuibern a dit:


> j'ai débranché l'ordi, l'ai rebranché 30 mn plus tard et il re-fonctionne !



J'ai bien connu ce problème.

Il s'aggrave de semaine en semaine.

Au début l'ordi redémarre après avoir été débranché pendant quelques minutes, puis, un peu plus tard, il ne redémarre qu'après être resté débranché pendant quelques heures, et, encore plus tard, il faudra quelques jours avant qu'il accepte de redémarrer.

Puis enfin il ne redémarrera plus du tout.

Ça ne vient ni du disque dur, ni de la carte graphique.

Dans mon cas c'est la carte mère qui était en train de lâcher.

A mon avis tu devrais changer de SAV, car j'ai l'impression qu'ils ne te racontent que des conneries sans avoir aucune idée, histoire de te racketter au maximum.


----------



## cuibern (18 Octobre 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses.
Concernant l'ordi, il s'agit d'un imac blanc (Mac OS X, 10.4.11 Intel core duo-1,83 Ghz).
Je me suis adressé au SAV MCS de Cannes (à priori revendeur officiel et réparateur agréé)...j'ai l'impression effectivement qu'il n'a pas réparé la cause de ces extinctions (en récupérant au passage 600  de réparation, en grande partie c'est vrai pour le changement de l'écran qui montrait objectivement des défaillances)...si effectivement, il s'avérait qu'il s'agissait de la carte mère, à combien pourrait se monter l'addition (j'aurai dû finalement racheter une machine neuve plutôt que de m'obstiner à vouloir réparer) ??
Merci.


----------



## cuibern (19 Octobre 2010)

J'ai rappelé le sav suite à cette nouvelle panne : d'après lui, il se pourrait que le problème se situe au niveau d'une des 2 barrettes mémoire ...il me conseille donc d'en retirer une pour voir si une nouvelle extinction se produit. Si ce n'est pas le cas, de la remplacer par l'autre et de voir ce qu'il se passe...une piste que je vais explorer dès que mon ordi s'éteindra de nouveau !:mouais:


----------



## Invité (20 Octobre 2010)

tester la Ram, c'est pas idiot.
T'es pas obliger d'attendre que ça me*de.
Tu peux booter sur une seule barrette, non ?


----------



## cuibern (20 Octobre 2010)

L'ordi s'est de nouveau bloqué (apparemment, cela arrive maintenant à chaque fois mes filles regardent des films en streaming ce qui pourrait être un nouvel indice quant à l'origine de cette panne)...j'ai donc ouvert la trappe pour accéder à la RAM, et en fait, il n'y a qu'une barrette de 2 Go (et pas 2 comme je le croyais) : le test va donc être plus difficile à faire à moins de prendre le risque d'acheter une barrette neuve...je vous tiendrai au courant des suites
Merci !


----------



## cuibern (8 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir,
La piste du changement de RAM pour améliorer ce problème d'extinction a abouti à une impasse : malgré l'installation d'une nouvelle barrette, l'ordinateur continue de s'éteindre et je crains donc que ce soit la carte mère qui soit en cause et donc que l'ordi soit HS rapidement...dur, après seulement 3 années d'usage et des réparations, du coup, inutiles. Ma représentation concernant la fiabilité des mac en prend un sacré coup...pourquoi payer plus cher du matériel aussi peu fiable ???

Merci pour vos différents avis.


----------



## cuibern (12 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir !
En dernier recours, j'ai amené à un autre réparateur mon mac qui n'a constaté aucune extinction aléatoire (comme le précédent réparateur d'ailleurs) : le problème ne venait donc pas de l'ordi, mais plutôt que de m'envoyer "balader" , il a émis l'hypothèse que cela venait d'un périphérique qui faisait apparemment court circuit et mettait en sécurité l'ordi ...il fallait ensuite le débrancher pour que les condensateurs se vident avant de le redémarrer. J'ai émis l'hypothèse qu'il pouvait s'agir de ma tablette graphique/souris (elle commençait à montrer des signes de fatigue) : j'ai donc changé la souris et tout a l'air de rentrer dans l'ordre : aucune nouvelle extinction n'est intervenue de toute la soirée alors qu'habituellement elles arrivaient 30 mn après d'utilisation de l'ordi 
Bon, j'ai dû changer quand même dans cette histoire un écran et un disque dur  mais apparemment, l'ordi est reparti pour ....?
Si cette mésaventure pouvait servir à quelqu'un d'autre, elle aura été utile !!
Merci pour vos contributions et suggestions.
Bernard


----------



## Invité (13 Novembre 2010)

Un problème Usb, donc


----------

